# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  best chest routine for strength?

## jg42058p

Anyone know of any good links out there for really excellent power lifting chest routines?

----------


## Doc.Sust

read some of the stickied programs in this forum

----------


## nasuh008

> Anyone know of any good links out there for really excellent power lifting chest routines?


Try this routine for 12 weeks,you'll see a big difference.me and my friend tried it twice.i went from 100kg for 4 reps to 130 kg for 2 reps in 6 months.my friend went from 90 to 110kg
http://jamlid.com/view_group.php?group_id=36

----------


## tprop

when your friend went from 90 to 110g was that in one 12 week routine or did he do the 12 weeker twice to get ther?

----------


## wizegui88

stickys....also big fan of 5x5 and rest puse method here but since your goal is stregth keep the weight high

----------

